# clutch



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

looking for information on clutch kits for 800r outlander


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Depending on what you are trying to achieve you have a few options.

1) You can change springs on your own.

2) You can go with the Dalton kit. This uses three weights with basically the same shape as renegade weights and has rivets that can be added to change mass to help achieve the shiftout you want. For the other three weights you keep your stockers.

3) Call Adam at QSC. He has a variety of weights for different applications with an aggressive profile. I have heard nothing but good things about the product and the service.

4) I have heard nothing good about epi kits. They are either springs only or springs and epi weights which basically copy the outlander weights.

5) With any option you can also swap to a 650 helix. It will increase belt grip and raise shiftout some when heavy on the throttle.

Which of these is the best option depends on what you are trying to achieve. Eventually, I plan to get some weights from QSC but right now money is a little tight and I can't justify the expense. If you can describe your setup, tires, mods... and what you are hoping to achieve you will get more useful info. If you have specific questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the bike basiclly stock, hmf ex, dyna box, 29.5 laws10 front 12 rear, heavy duty front springs. how would you get in touch with adam at qsc. the only other coment i have heard him make about it is that the rear end seems real soft and squatty, real bad when riding 2up, thought about spring spacers. thanks for clutch info.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Adam 715-760-0279


----------



## Hampster rancher (Apr 22, 2010)

Give Rubberdown Customs a call for a set of their rear spring spacers, that'l fix up the rear springs.
I'm running the QSC clutch kit in my Renegade and couldn't be happier!


----------

